# What controller for the plettenberg extreme motor?



## t4man (Jun 12, 2005)

OK i have the novak ss5800 and after soo many problems with it i am fed up after i send it back to Novak for the 3rd time i will sell it on ebay to recoup some money.

Now i have been reading many posts and it seems that the Plettenberg Extreme Motor is the best one for the 1/10th scale stadium trucks.

I now am wondering what controller to use either the Schultz U-Force 75, or the new MGM Compro 80 amp, 12 cell brushless car controller
http://www.rc-monster.com/products.php?cat=21
will the MGM be as smooth as the U-Force?

I know it will not run as long because it has no heat sinks, but i only need to run 10- 15 min max.

Thanks
Travis


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

So far the Schulze controllers are the only ones that seem to run the Plettenberg motors reliably. The MGM will sometimes get confused. I will thoroughly test the Mamba controllers, and hopefully they will be a more affordable option.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Don't know about the MGM, but the Schulze U-Force 75 is probably the finest ESC for 1/10th scales made! The only problem we have had with it is the comm wire to the R/X is on the short side and will pull loose from the circuit board if you are not careful.

Other than that minor problem, the top Electric Pro Truck and Mod Truck Racers around here all use the Schulze U-Force 75. It may cost more, but it is worth it in the long run!


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

Craps should know, he's got this stuff down.


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Craps,


----------

